

New Relic IPO Filing - cirwin
http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1448056/000119312514406260/d709327ds1.htm

======
mountaineer
Interesting tidbit "Does not reflect our acquisition of Ducksboard for $2.3
million in cash and 108,234 shares of our common stock in October 2014, and up
to 141,766 additional shares of our common stock that may subsequently be
issued in connection with the acquisition."

